# Yep....Tebow's crying....



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2009)

He's an emotional guy...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 5, 2009)

He's crying because he's thinking of that paycheck he'll have soon. Can't stand the gators but he's an awesome athlete.


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 5, 2009)

Awe. Can't get through the interview. 

Wonder if they'll keep that plaque on the wall in the locker room where he promised he wouldn't let Fla down again. 

Haha. Just sayin...


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 5, 2009)

nhancedsvt said:


> He's crying because he's thinking of that paycheck he'll have soon. Can't stand the gators but he's an awesome athlete.



No doubt....


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 5, 2009)

One of the greatest players to ever play college football.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2009)

takes a strong man to stand up like that......


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2009)

The buzzards are circling.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Dec 5, 2009)

GO BAMA!!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 5, 2009)

TurkeyCreek said:


> One of the greatest players to ever play college football.



You got that right,  all heart and intensity,  plays lights out every game!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 5, 2009)

Poor Tebow


----------



## ACguy (Dec 5, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> He's an emotional guy...



I can't blame him. I would cry to if I was a UF player today. That lose hurts more then any lose of those SR's careers.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep.....maybe he'll get some endorsements from Kleenex when he goes 'pro'....


----------



## Horns (Dec 5, 2009)

He is as happy as a kid at Christmas with a win and cries like his bicycle just got stolen with a loss!


----------



## LittleHolder (Dec 5, 2009)

Horns said:


> He is as happy as a kid at Christmas with a win and cries like his bicycle just got stolen with a loss!



He almost made me cry.........

Hey wait, my bicycle is missing..............


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 5, 2009)

God kills a kitten everytime Tebow cries......


----------



## gatormeup (Dec 5, 2009)

one of the greatest  players of all time!!


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 5, 2009)

Horns said:


> He is as happy as a kid at Christmas with a win and cries like his bicycle just got stolen with a loss!



Yep you are right, poor winner and a poor loser.


----------



## jwea89 (Dec 5, 2009)

how can yall call him a poor loser after that post game speech, that takes a man right there to sit there and praise bama's progam after gettin a new one torn from em


----------



## kingfish (Dec 5, 2009)

Yea Woodsman, I remember when FSU used to be really good like what 20 years ago.   Hey Tebow cries and Bowden drools.  Only difference is Tebow will stop crying.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2009)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Bodab1974 (Dec 5, 2009)

Woodsman is always a classy act.....  He is nothing more than a troll with the 7 year itch.... just will not go away.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 5, 2009)

kingfish said:


> Yea Woodsman, I remember when FSU used to be really good like what 20 years ago.   Hey Tebow cries and Bowden drools.  Only difference is Tebow will stop crying.



Now that's funny right there...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hope somebody was catching those tears. I'm sure they are a cure for something......


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Never cared for Florida, but Tebow is a great one on and off the field.

Nothing wrong with his crying. I think it just shows what a competitor he is and I agree, his speech after the game was right on.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 5, 2009)

I just had a few things come to mind


----------



## Caribou Lou (Dec 5, 2009)

*Wow*

I dont think Ive ever seen such a sloppy thread. I hope that making fun of a KID about to graduate college playing in his last football game who is emotional about his last game makes you feel better about yourself? I am the same age and in my last year in school like Tebow and if I heard my Dad talking like some of you guys do, I would think it's pretty pathetic . . . As most of you making fun of him on here are. Grow up and get a life. Pathetic.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 5, 2009)

He's a great kid on and off the field. I wish him the best for his life. I have a feeling the Sugar Bowl could get ugly. He has redemption on his mind....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> He's a great kid on and off the field. I wish him the best for his life. I have a feeling the Sugar Bowl could get ugly. He has redemption on his mind....


 
x 2


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 5, 2009)

Some real class shown tonight.  Just not a lot by some of the people here.   

Some you would expect, some you wouldnt.   

Great game


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> He's a great kid on and off the field. I wish him the best for his life. I have a feeling the Sugar Bowl could get ugly. He has redemption on his mind....


 
I agree 100%


----------



## BOW'D UP (Dec 5, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> you sure are making a butt of yourself tonight.  but you DO play that role very well as most of us have seen in the last year. Keep it up tard...


are you saying you are  passing the torch of butt of the yr????dont yet, i think you should hold onto it!
some of your past posts show you are an expert on makin a butt of yourself.
tebow did make a good speech and i felt sorry for him.he wants to win badly and i do admire that. 

But
Ive also seen him go way overboard  when some gator wins were out of hand and running up and down the sideline  wavin a towel and doin the hulk impression.Not the most gracious winner at times.


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal (Dec 5, 2009)

Caribou Lou said:


> I dont think Ive ever seen such a sloppy thread. I hope that making fun of a KID about to graduate college playing in his last football game who is emotional about his last game makes you feel better about yourself? I am the same age and in my last year in school like Tebow and if I heard my Dad talking like some of you guys do, I would think it's pretty pathetic . . . As most of you making fun of him on here are. Grow up and get a life. Pathetic.



man its all in good humor!!!! get ur drawers outta yer crack and have some danged fun!!!!!! BTW im the same age as Teboohoo so age dont matter


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd hate to hear what y'all would say about me after I missed that monster buck in '02.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> He's a great kid on and off the field. I wish him the best for his life. I have a feeling the Sugar Bowl could get ugly. He has redemption on his mind....



I know it man! I feel for the opposing team in that game!


----------



## Thanatos (Dec 5, 2009)

Huge Georgia fan here

As soon as I saw him crying i knew he was going to get killed.

If you guys made a promise to a group of men and you tried your best to accomplish that promise, but fell short you would be emotional too. I think Tebow is a legend. But, im glad as heck he will not wear out Georgia's D next year.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yep you are right, poor winner and a poor loser.



Most of the negative posts are by folks whose teams wasn't playing today.......

Congrats to Bama....y'all were lights out today.


----------



## Caribou Lou (Dec 5, 2009)

> man its all in good humor!!!! get ur drawers outta yer crack and have some danged fun!!!!!! BTW im the same age as Teboohoo so age dont matter



yeah . . . making fun of someones kid for being emotional and caring about his team is in good fun . . . your sick. like I said before . . . get a life.


----------



## Horns (Dec 5, 2009)

Caribou Lou said:


> yeah . . . making fun of someones kid for being emotional and caring about his team is in good fun . . . your sick. like I said before . . . get a life.



Is he your nephew? Do you know him personally? We are merely exercising our opinion of an athlete. It is no different than us talking about Tiger taking a driver up side of his grill.


----------



## Craig Knight (Dec 6, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Most of the negative posts are by folks whose teams wasn't playing today.......
> 
> Congrats to Bama....y'all were lights out today.



Most were crying like that everytime their team lost this season too. Congrats to Bama and Fla,


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2009)

As soon as I saw him on the sidelines crying last night I knew it would be on and he would be called out. I think he is one heck of a player and the emotional side might have gotten the best of him last night. Everytime they showed him on the sidelines, even in the third quarter you could tell he was out of his element. I just wish that CBS would have shared  the love with the true hero of the night which was Greg McElroy. I think that is beyond the capabilities of CBS. Everyone knows Tebow is a great player but most of the hatred is because of the media coverage. I don't know who the cover boy for CBS will be this year Tebow or Obama. 

Now, with that being said, why all the sensitivity when people bash Tebow. We have seen enough of him and his Gator Chomp, running down the sidelines flapping his arms, taking off his helmet and yelling at his teammates all while watching himself on the jumbotron. I don't know if all the attention that he got played very well with his teammates either. Great carreer and glad he is gone after this year, maybe someone else will get some recognition now.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Murphy said:


> I just had a few things come to mind


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 6, 2009)

XJfire75 said:


> Awe. Can't get through the interview.
> 
> Wonder if they'll keep that plaque on the wall in the locker room where he promised he wouldn't let Fla down again.
> 
> Haha. Just sayin...



Lol....lol.....Poor Tiny Tim Bow! Nah, I'm glad he didn't go out with a win!!!!!!! It has been all about Tbum at Florida....darn, I suppose those highly recruited runningbacks for Florida feel like they could have gone to Tennessee and gotsome Kifin time! Lol....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tim Tebow is not a "kid" as many have posted here in his defense. He is a man playing a physically brutal man's game and when he wins he does rub it in and when he loses he cries. In all fairness let me say that most of my post on here are meant in fun to poke  at the Gators on this site.


----------



## proside (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tim Tebow is not a "kid" as many have posted here in his defense. He is a man playing a physically brutal man's game and when he wins he does rub it in and when he loses he cries. In all fairness let me say that most of my post on here are meant in fun to poke  at the Gators on this site.



Is it not time to take the kids to sunday school and church?

I know you would not want them to see you behaving this way!

Especially since you are their Role model!


----------



## maker4life (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tim Tebow is not a "kid" as many have posted here in his defense. He is a man playing a physically brutal man's game and when he wins he does rub it in and when he loses he cries. In all fairness let me say that most of my post on here are meant in fun to poke  at the Gators on this site.



I wish FSU had a few that would cry when we lose ! 

I hate Florida like the devil but I'd take ten Tebow's every dadgum day  . I might give the lizard fans a hard time but truth be told that son of a gun deserves everything in the world !


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 6, 2009)

Tebow has had all night to get over the drilling last night and seems to be fine this morning. His photo shoot this morning tells me that he has put the loss in the past.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Tebow has had all night to get over the drilling last night and seems to be fine this morning. His photo shoot this morning tells me that he has put the loss in the past.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tebow is a pretty good quarterback but I do not think he is all that people make him out to be.  I am also tired of hearing Tebow this Tebow that.  So let him cry like a little girl.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 6, 2009)

ditto that.......and perhaps he can take solace that, next year he will likely be making more $ in less than one hour than the haters will make in several years.. 





jwea89 said:


> how can yall call him a poor loser after that post game speech, that takes a man right there to sit there and praise bama's progam after gettin a new one torn from em


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> ditto that.......and perhaps he can take solace that, next year he will likely be making more $ in less than one hour than the haters will make in several years..



and where do you think he will be drafted, which round?


----------



## Godwin (Dec 6, 2009)

Caribou Lou said:


> yeah . . . making fun of someones kid for being emotional and caring about his team is in good fun . . . your sick. like I said before . . . get a life.



look its just a sports thing...so if you cant handle it gett off


----------



## Godwin (Dec 6, 2009)

also i heard that he sighned a 6 year 38 million dollar contract with kleenex..they really liked how he was crying


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> .  In all fairness let me say that most of my post on here are meant in fun to poke  at the Gators on this site.



"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room" 

pretty much sums up one particular member on this board
but atleast he is a role model


----------



## coonhunter1975 (Dec 6, 2009)

*tebow*

now we can all admire him and hope our kids grow up to be like him to have such a drive to be the best they can be . so the man cried all people on here have cried. it takes a man to give the speech he gave after the game and give bama there props. all the tebow bashers on here have no idea what it takes to be a man!


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 6, 2009)

tebow is good...but if he's going to gator chomp/wave towels/taunt other teams when he wins, then it goes both ways...he can't have a come apart on the sideline in front of the camera on national tv and not expect to be picked on.  it's just sports and the way it is...


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2009)

Backcountry said:


> tebow is good...but if he's going to gator chomp/wave towels/taunt other teams when he wins, then it goes both ways...he can't have a come apart on the sideline in front of the camera on national tv and not expect to be picked on.  it's just sports and the way it is...



I don't believe Tebow really cares a toot what we say about him on here

all his antics, includin his cryin, is his heart and soul. Personally I have no problem with anything that he has done. If the worst thing any one can say about him, "is he is a crybaby", then I doubt anyone will lose sleep over it.

I would be amazed if any man on here would be ashamed to have a son like Tim Tebow.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 6, 2009)

I admire Tebow and respect his abilities as an athlete,...one of the best all-time at his position, and as impactful as any player I've ever seen.
He is a competitor, but he is not a saint.
He is known to throw a 'bow, grab a cage, and yes...even taunt at times,...sometimes God's best lessons are those of humility.
I have no problem with him crying,...rather see him cry than chomp.
I still respect him, and he gave credit where credit was due.
He will achieve more in life than most on here.
Roll Tide!


----------



## STONEWALL0628 (Dec 6, 2009)

Poor Tebow LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> "In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room"
> 
> pretty much sums up one particular member on this board
> but atleast he is a role model



You don't like the message so you attack the messenger?


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> "In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room"
> 
> pretty much sums up one particular member on this board
> but atleast he is a role model



Just added you to my ignore list, see ya.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 6, 2009)

The better the player, the more fodder from opponents on forum boards.  Based on the amount of tebow fodder on here the last couple years gotta say he is one of the best.

As an opponent fan I wont be sorry to see him go.  

In the age of the unemotional, nfl prospect, robot players...tebow was something special.


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> I don't believe Tebow really cares a toot what we say about him on here
> 
> all his antics, includin his cryin, is his heart and soul. Personally I have no problem with anything that he has done. If the worst thing any one can say about him, "is he is a crybaby", then I doubt anyone will lose sleep over it.
> 
> I would be amazed if any man on here would be ashamed to have a son like Tim Tebow.



i'm sure he doesn't care....

some gator fans think that he doesnt deserve being picked on about the crying and comes running to stand up for him...no one can have it both ways..he taunts other players and fans when he wins and everyone praises him and the fans come running saying 'he can do that, he's the "best"'....he loses and sheds a few tears...fans come running saying 'no one is allowed to say anything or poke fun b/c he's such a nice guy and great son'.  haha nope, doesn't work that way.  him being a great guy and son has nothing to do with him breaking down on national tv and some people getting some laughs over it.

Football Rules

Rule #1 : No crying!


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 6, 2009)

I just told my wife that Meyer was hospitalized after the game and she said "why?" I said because he was dehydrated, she said "Why was he crying too?"


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> I just told my wife that Meyer was hospitalized after the game and she said "why?" I said because he was dehydrated, she said "Why was he crying too?"


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Just added you to my ignore list, see ya.



wow. not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 6, 2009)

chadair said:


> wow. not sure I'll be able to sleep tonight



I will quote your replies from now on, so he can still see them


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I will quote your replies from now on, so he can still see them





I try to stay away from anything that Troll starts. But occassionally I happen to see one of his post in some elses thread.
The other Gator fans are goin to be upset with me I'm sure


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 6, 2009)

I have to admit, when I first saw Tebow crying I cracked up, just the thrill of seeing my team play it's best ball in many years.

Putting that aside, Tebow will go down as one of the classiest players of his era.  In a time when we have players selling dope, armed robberies, DUIs, etc, it's encouraging to see a talented young man who has his priorities in order.

Also, to you UF fans on here; most, if not all, have conducted yourselves with class as well.  You have made no excuses and I in turn congratulate you for having a very fine team.


----------



## Sweetwater (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> I just told my wife that Meyer was hospitalized after the game and she said "why?" I said because he was dehydrated, she said "Why was he crying too?"



I'm sorry but that's funny right there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2009)

Tim Tebow is gone.  Thank God.  The kid is an awsome football player but he was a big reason for the  success of a team that I absolutely hate.  

Good luck to him.  Whatever comes next.  I've gotta be honest, I respect Tebow but all the crying is just a bit too much for me.  I understand that he's very competitive and I do understand how he must have been feeling but we've seen this before and if this had been the first time I wouldn't think quite as much about it.

I'm not gonna post something retarded like, "Tim Tebow is gay." or anything like that but I do wish he would stop with the water works.

I know most of the Gators here understand that we are just messing with them about it anyway.  But if it was  a UGA player crying like that after a game, we would get it both barrels on here.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Just added you to my ignore list, see ya.



WOW....I bet that really hurt him .....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tim Tebow is gone.  Thank God.  The kid is an awsome football player but he was a big reason for the  success of a team that I absolutely hate.
> 
> Good luck to him.  Whatever comes next.  I've gotta be honest, I respect Tebow but all the crying is just a bit too much for me.  I understand that he's very competitive and I do understand how he must have been feeling but we've seen this before and if this had been the first time I wouldn't think quite as much about it.
> 
> ...



Sissies cry when they lose.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sissies cry when they lose.



I cried after losing the state championship game in high school my Sr year. I promise you I'm not a sissy


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Dec 6, 2009)

idiots


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Sissies cry when they lose.



I don't think he's a sissy at all.  I think that he should do that behind closed doors if he is that overwhelmed and do the interview later.


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 6, 2009)

It doesn't matter, he is a marketing dream......and I hear Nike may have second thoughts about El Tigre!:


rex upshaw said:


> and where do you think he will be drafted, which round?


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> It doesn't matter, he is a marketing dream......and I hear Nike may have second thoughts about El Tigre!:



No kidding I heard kleenex is ready to offer him a deal for 40 mil for 5 years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 6, 2009)

uh-oh forgot


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 6, 2009)

Heck I'd take some of that action!


AccUbonD said:


> No kidding I heard kleenex is ready to offer him a deal for 40 mil for 5 years.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> It doesn't matter, he is a marketing dream......and I hear Nike may have second thoughts about El Tigre!:



i don't know of any 2nd/3rd string players that get great endorsement deals.  the product needs to be on the field in order to for there to be any benefit.   and the nike comment, absurd and even you know it.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2009)

Gas to get to the SECCG ----> $30
Tickets to the SECCG--------> $200
Tebow crying from defeat-->  Priceless!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Just added you to my ignore list, see ya.



Excuse me Mr. Role Model....could you please add me to your " ignore list" as well.


----------



## ACguy (Dec 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Just added you to my ignore list, see ya.



How old are you? You act like your 10 years old and you even have the screen name of a 10 year old. You can add me to your ignore list too it will not  hurt my feels. Does
37-10 , 45-15 and 45-12 ring a bell ?


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 6, 2009)

Even I know it? I know a lot of things.....one of which is Tebow is a fine young man and most who trash him are probably jealous or for some reason like to see a good man fail......At whatever age he is now, he is more man than most who trash him.   





rex upshaw said:


> i don't know of any 2nd/3rd string players that get great endorsement deals.  the product needs to be on the field in order to for there to be any benefit.   and the nike comment, absurd and even you know it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> Even I know it? I know a lot of things.....one of which is Tebow is a fine young man and most who trash him are probably jealous or for some reason like to see a good man fail......At whatever age he is now, he is more man than most who trash him.



i don't think anyone has said anything about tebow's character and we all agree that he is a fine young man.  i think a big reason so many people pull against tebow, aside from the gator chomp and the rah rah speeches (that look like they came straight from the movie varsity blues....and vanderbeek was tebow before tebow), is the way the media hypes him up.  the tebow lovefest is a big reason why people are so sick of tebow, because verne and co. are beating this story into the ground.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am not taking anything away from Tebow he is a heck of an athlete, but if Bama would have lost and  McElroy would have shed some tears or any player for that matter every Florida fan on this forum would have been all over it. It is all in good fun with us sports  fans on here and I think some of you hollier than thou Florida fans need to take a step back and chill out, you had a great season CONGRATS.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I am not taking anything away from Tebow he is a heck of an athlete, but if Bama would have lost and  McElroy would have shed some tears or any player for that matter every Florida fan on this forum would have been all over it. It is all in good fun with us sports  fans on here and I think some of you hollier than thou Florida fans need to take a step back and chill out, you had a great season CONGRATS.



Well....I believe your wrong.


----------



## chadair (Dec 6, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> I am not taking anything away from Tebow he is a heck of an athlete, but if Bama would have lost and  McElroy would have shed some tears or any player for that matter every Florida fan on this forum would have been all over it. It is all in good fun with us sports  fans on here and I think some of you hollier than thou Florida fans need to take a step back and chill out, you had a great season CONGRATS.



you are way off with that post how can any UF fan say anything after all the times Tebow has cried?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 6, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Well....I believe your wrong.


 
Believe what you want in your mind everyone knows the truth.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2009)

toolmkr20 said:


> Believe what you want in your mind everyone knows the truth.



OoooooooooooooooK.....that settles it.....I'm wrong!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 6, 2009)

All in good fun.......

ROOOOOLLLLLLLLLLl  TIDE


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Dec 6, 2009)

Caribou Lou said:


> yeah . . . making fun of someones kid for being emotional and caring about his team is in good fun . . . your sick. like I said before . . . get a life.



ok when did 25yrs old  become the cut off for being a kid?


----------



## mattellis2 (Dec 7, 2009)

*i'll just leave these here.*


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2009)

After listening to the radio on my way into the office this morning, it was brought to my attention that the classless behavior that some feel is being directed at Tebow is uncalled for. I believe it is in good fun to be honest with you. If you consider the people poking fun at Tebow as classless then shouldn't you look at some of his antics over the last couple of years as classless? What about CUM with the timeouts in the UGA game last year? I know it was in response to CMR's classlessness, but WE ALL got a chuckle out of that. And something I noticed the other night and was brought to my attention this morning was the post game handshake between Saban and Meyer. Meyer appeared to want no part of it. Most coaches would have said something to the other coach and it appeared that Meyer did not wish him luck or congrats in the exchange. If that is the case, that is classless. If anyone has the video of the exchange, please post it. 
I have nothing but respect for the FL program and what they have accomplished, but all this whining that I heard on the radio this morning from the Gatornation is a bit uncalled for. As for the Gators on here, no problem with any of you. You guys have been most gracious in defeat.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> After listening to the radio on my way into the office this morning, it was brought to my attention that the classless behavior that some feel is being directed at Tebow is uncalled for. I believe it is in good fun to be honest with you. If you consider the people poking fun at Tebow as classless then shouldn't you look at some of his antics over the last couple of years as classless? What about CUM with the timeouts in the UGA game last year? I know it was in response to CMR's classlessness, but WE ALL got a chuckle out of that. And something I noticed the other night and was brought to my attention this morning was the post game handshake between Saban and Meyer. Meyer appeared to want no part of it. Most coaches would have said something to the other coach and it appeared that Meyer did not wish him luck or congrats in the exchange. If that is the case, that is classless. If anyone has the video of the exchange, please post it.
> I have nothing but respect for the FL program and what they have accomplished, but all this whining that I heard on the radio this morning from the Gatornation is a bit uncalled for. As for the Gators on here, no problem with any of you. You guys have been most gracious in defeat.



in response to your handshake comment, meyer was dehydrated for goodness sake.  he couldn't have possibly been able to say something gracious after losing.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Hats Off*

I am a huge Gator fan but we were outplayed by a better Bama team. I hope Bama slaps the horns off of "Bevo" !! If so, that will be 3 straight SEC National Champions !! Go get'em Tide !!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 7, 2009)

Myer does not get a lot of respect from me.  I pesonally think he has zero respect for any other team or any other fan base except the one he happends to be associated with.  He just seems like a real jerk at times.  Great coach but he does not seem to respect any other programs..

Maybe he learned something from Tim.   You never know....


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 7, 2009)

Any game where Tebow cries is good in my book.

With that being said if the game means anything to you, you lay it all on the line, and you lose you shouldn't be happy about it.  I've sheded some tears after games as a player and a coach.  It was always rough to see those seniors crying after the last game of the season knowing that for many that would be the last time they would step between the lines.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2009)

Meyers stay cut short because of miracle drug.


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Meyers stay cut short because of miracle drug.


----------



## Buck (Dec 7, 2009)

Pretty funny..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

The Gators just got smoked, nothing else you can say about it.  Bama was better at every facet of the game, the entire game.  As for Tebow crying, well to me that just shows how much he cared/cares about the team, game, etc.

Most of y'all poking fun have probably never competed at a lever any higher than say living room tennis on Wii, just a guess, I could be wrong.  If you had you'd understand better the let down associated with losing a big game.  Compound that with the free world putting you just a notch below the second coming of Jesus and things go downhill in a hurry.  I'm sure he feels like he let down the Gator fans, coaches, teammates, etc.  Heck it's a wonder he didn't jump off a roof somewhere.

Bottom line, Alabama likely secured the NC with the whipping they put on the Gators this past weekend, congrats to them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> The Gators just got smoked, nothing else you can say about it.  Bama was better at every facet of the game, the entire game.  As for Tebow crying, well to me that just shows how much he cared/cares about the team, game, etc.
> 
> Most of y'all poking fun have probably never competed at a lever any higher than say living room tennis on Wii, just a guess, I could be wrong.  If you had you'd understand better the let down associated with losing a big game.  Compound that with the free world putting you just a notch below the second coming of Jesus and things go downhill in a hurry.  I'm sure he feels like he let down the Gator fans, coaches, teammates, etc.  Heck it's a wonder he didn't jump off a roof somewhere.
> 
> Bottom line, Alabama likely secured the NC with the whipping they put on the Gators this past weekend, congrats to them.




We all poke fun and have fun poked at us. As far as Tebow letting down the team, coaches and fans? He was the only bright spot for the Gators all night in my opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't get why if you criticize Tim Tebow you get some asininine nonsense about how you problably never played the game and just don't understand what it's like to compete.

That is such ridiculous bullcrap.  I underastand being competitive.  Believe me.  But that doesn't mean I have to act like he did something good because he sat there and cried in an interview.  

The kid is a great player and a good person (for the umpteen millionth time.) but I don't care if he's St. Peter, it just looks bad in my opinion.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get why if you criticize Tim Tebow you get some asininine nonsense about how you problably never played the game and just don't understand what it's like to compete.



sgd, dumb comment on your part.  this is tim tebow we're talking about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> sgd, dumb comment on your part.  this is tim tebow we're talking about.



What was I thinking?  You're right.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 7, 2009)

mattellis2 said:


>


----------



## Godwin (Dec 7, 2009)

i guess daddy urban cheered him up


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get why if you criticize Tim Tebow you get some asininine nonsense about how you problably never played the game and just don't understand what it's like to compete.
> 
> That is such ridiculous bullcrap.  I underastand being competitive.  Believe me.  But that doesn't mean I have to act like he did something good because he sat there and cried in an interview.
> 
> The kid is a great player and a good person (for the umpteen millionth time.) but I don't care if he's St. Peter, it just looks bad in my opinion.



Has nothing to do with whether you're Tim Tebow or not IMO.  That only served to compound things.  Y'all make it sound like he laid down on the field and threw a temper tantrum or something.  If a man sheds a tear at the birth of a child is he too a sissy?  I'm just saying that the MAN, notice I didn't call him a kid, had a lot on his shoulders and is ultra competitive.  I would guess (opinion as I wasn't there or inside his head) that he does in fact feel like he let down a lot of people but sometimes you can't do everything, especially against a juggenaut like 'Bama.  

When the realization sank in that he wasn't going to be able to pull off some "miracle" and single handedly pull the Gators to victory I'm sure he was overcome with emotion.  To call him weak or a sissy due to this is truly asinine IMO.  I can remember when I finished an Ironman distance race in '98 that once done the only thing I felt like doing was crying, don't know why but that is all I had left?  I guess I'm a sissy too?

Asinine or not I stand by my statement about Wii tennis.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Has nothing to do with whether you're Tim Tebow or not IMO.  That only served to compound things.  Y'all make it sound like he laid down on the field and threw a temper tantrum or something.  If a man sheds a tear at the birth of a child is he too a sissy?  I'm just saying that the MAN, notice I didn't call him a kid, had a lot on his shoulders and is ultra competitive.  I would guess (opinion as I wasn't there or inside his head) that he does in fact feel like he let down a lot of people but sometimes you can't do everything, especially against a juggenaut like 'Bama.
> 
> When the realization sank in that he wasn't going to be able to pull off some "miracle" and single handedly pull the Gators to victory I'm sure he was overcome with emotion.  To call him weak or a sissy due to this is truly asinine IMO.  I can remember when I finished an Ironman distance race in '98 that once done the only thing I felt like doing was crying, don't know why but that is all I had left?  I guess I'm a sissy too?
> 
> Asinine or not I stand by my statement about Wii tennis.



I really don't care since you have no idea who you're talking to.  

You should probably read a bit more carefully.  I never called Tebow a sissy or a wimp so I don't get all those references to those comments.  In fact, I defended him and said that I don't think he is a sissy or a wimp at all.  I think if he was that overwhelmed, he should have gotten himself to the locker room and done interviews once he had regained his composure.  That's just me.  Whatever this guy does, it's like we are supposed to act like it's fantastic.  If he took a dump in the middle of the field some of yall would talk about how classy it was and how much heart, passion, and character it displayed.

It's so funny to me what a freaking sacred cow this kid is.  You can't give even the most minimal criticism of anything that he does without this kind of response.

Enjoy your Wii Ironman.


----------



## Roberson (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yep you are right, poor winner and a poor loser.


Man, r u serious? looks to me like you are the poor loser.


----------



## Roberson (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't care since you have no idea who you're talking to.
> 
> You should probably read a bit more carefully.  I never called Tebow a sissy or a wimp so I don't get all those references to those comments.  In fact, I defended him and said that I don't think he is a sissy or a wimp at all.  I think if he was that overwhelmed, he should have gotten himself to the locker room and done interviews once he had regained his composure.  That's just me.  Whatever this guy does, it's like we are supposed to act like it's fantastic.  If he took a dump in the middle of the field some of yall would talk about how classy it was and how much heart, passion, and character it displayed.
> 
> ...


A "scared cow"? Tebow could kick you thru the uprights,SGD.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't care since you have no idea who you're talking to.
> 
> You should probably read a bit more carefully.  I never called Tebow a sissy or a wimp so I don't get all those references to those comments.  In fact, I defended him and said that I don't think he is a sissy or a wimp at all.  I think if he was that overwhelmed, he should have gotten himself to the locker room and done interviews once he had regained his composure.  That's just me.  Whatever this guy does, it's like we are supposed to act like it's fantastic.  If he took a dump in the middle of the field some of yall would talk about how classy it was and how much heart, passion, and character it displayed.
> 
> ...



You coulda fooled me on the not caring part, sorry if I struck a nerve with you but.........

Please quote and post the part of my first post in this thread where I singled you out as making any of those statements.  I made a generalization as to the "theme" of the thread.  You sir are the one who assumed I was talking directly to you.

BTW, I could give a rat's butt if they ever tee up another football again in my life.  I graduated from Valdosta State, my wife did go to UF and I root for them since they are about 20 minutes up the road.  I'm not one of the fans who has to call in sick on Monday when "their" team loses.

If it is not something I have any control over I don't get too worked up over it, hollering at my TV does little to motivate the Gators so I see it as an exercise in futility.  I just thought everyone in this thread with the exception of YOU were riding poor ole Tebow a little hard.

My apologies to you sir.  With that I gotta go, my wife just spanked my 6 year old in Wii boxing and I have "next".......


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Im gonna have to get myself one of these Wii's


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Man, r u serious? looks to me like you are the poor loser.



I just added you to my ignore list since you have nothing of value to say. This is fun I now have about 7 or 8 Gators on here added to my list.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

Correction I now have 10 losers (Gators) added to my ignore list and this forum is getting better all ready.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im gonna have to get myself one of these Wii's



It is a contact sport Brandon!  My wife almost KO'd my 6 year old son playing him in tennis.  She went to deliver a forehand down the line and cracked him in the occipital plate.

He went down (cried like Tebow even) and I had to call a foul and disqualify my wife on the spot.  Wii can be a tough sport!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Correction I now have 10 losers (Gators) added to my ignore list and this forum is getting better all ready.



In that case I'm a HUUUUUGE Gator fan!


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> In that case I'm a HUUUUUGE Gator fan!



good luck joinin the club DP. we look forward to havin u in the gang


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> In that case I'm a HUUUUUGE Gator fan!



Hhhhmmmm can you ignore a Mod? I don't think I'll add you to my list as I don't believe your a Gator anyway.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> You coulda fooled me on the not caring part, sorry if I struck a nerve with you but.........
> 
> Please quote and post the part of my first post in this thread where I singled you out as making any of those statements.  I made a generalization as to the "theme" of the thread.  You sir are the one who assumed I was talking directly to you.
> 
> ...



Whatever.  Just what we need, another pseudointelectual "I'm so above all this." type.  You're nothing special.  They're a dime a dozen.

You know if I "didn't give a rat's butt if they ever tee up another football again in my life."  I don't think I'd be on a forum where football was the main topic.  I mean that's just me.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Hhhhmmmm can you ignore a Mod? I don't think I'll add you to my list as I don't believe your a Gator anyway.



don't know if you can ignore a mod or not but do know that they can put you on permanent ignore from everyone. just ask ole red, he got it about what 5-6 times


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

Dang that's quite a list.  Why so long?


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang that's quite a list.  Why so long?



All Gator fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> All Gator fans.



Smoke is anything but a Gator.  I promise.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> don't know if you can ignore a mod or not but do know that they can put you on permanent ignore from everyone. just ask ole red, he got it about what 5-6 times



Yeah Red is gone for good now.  ...or is he?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.  Just what we need, another pseudointelectual "I'm so above all this." type.  You're nothing special.  They're a dime a dozen.
> 
> You know if I "didn't give a rat's butt if they ever tee up another football again in my life."  I don't think I'd be on a forum where football was the main topic.  I mean that's just me.



"Whatever", now that is a good comeback.  I never said I was above anything, you seem to be good at telling me what I really mean and for that I thank you.

I'm not "above" anything, I never played a down of football after Pee Wee's in PW.  I did play college baseball, competed in 40 some odd triathlons, SWAT competitions, carried a 4 handicap in golf, etc, so I do understand competition.  I just never got big into football, probably cause I'm a sissy, hence the "I don't give a rat's butt if they ever tee it up again". 

P.S.  This ain't a football forum, it is a sports forum and with your permission I'll hang around a bit longer.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Dec 7, 2009)

Manning didn't cry his SR year....Neither did David Greene....Neither did Tom Brady......I can keep going....maybe they just don't love the game tho....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Smoke is anything but a Gator.  I promise.



Hmmmm not sure how I got him on there...maybe he was acting like a Gator.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 7, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Manning didn't cry his SR year....Neither did David Greene....Neither did Tom Brady......I can keep going....maybe they just don't love the game tho....



None of those guys were Superman either.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Hmmmm not sure how I got him on there...maybe he was acting like a Gator.



Awwww, shucks.  I promise I ain't no stinking gator, but you are more than welcome to put me on the list


----------



## chadair (Dec 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Awwww, shucks.  I promise I ain't no stinking gator, but you are more than welcome to put me on the list



just call woodswoman a "role model", that'll keep u on the list


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get why if you criticize Tim Tebow you get some asininine nonsense about how you problably never played the game and just don't understand what it's like to compete.
> 
> That is such ridiculous bullcrap.  I underastand being competitive.  Believe me.  But that doesn't mean I have to act like he did something good because he sat there and cried in an interview.
> 
> The kid is a great player and a good person (for the umpteen millionth time.) but I don't care if he's St. Peter, it just looks bad in my opinion.



I see UGA fans act worse when you criticize a drunk UGA player for beating up his girlfriend and stalking her!


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> and where do you think he will be drafted, which round?



You havent heard?

He is not playing pro bowl


He heard you guys needed a miracle on defense


So he is gonna coach your defense!


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No kidding I heard kleenex is ready to offer him a deal for 40 mil for 5 years.



And Criminal attorneys are getting rich defending UT Players!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2009)

And Proside drank my Carib Sat. night.


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think anyone has said anything about tebow's character and we all agree that he is a fine young man.  i think a big reason so many people pull against tebow, aside from the gator chomp and the rah rah speeches (that look like they came straight from the movie varsity blues....and vanderbeek was tebow before tebow), is the way the media hypes him up.  the tebow lovefest is a big reason why people are so sick of tebow, because verne and co. are beating this story into the ground.



Your mad jealous and hate on a player because the media hypes him up?

The only reason UGA fans came to the Ga vs Fla game this year was to see Tebow


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

fairhope said:


> And Proside drank my Carib Sat. night.



Kevin made me do it!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Your mad jealous and hate on a player because the media hypes him up?



like most of your other post, i'm trying to decipher what you are saying.  

i don't hate tebow, i'm not jealous of him and i'm not mad.  actually i'm pretty happy.  see


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Awwww, shucks.  I promise I ain't no stinking gator, but you are more than welcome to put me on the list



Welcome to the darkside...your amongst good company.


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> like most of your other post, i'm trying to decipher what you are saying.
> 
> i don't hate tebow, i'm not jealous of him and i'm not mad.  actually i'm pretty happy.  see



Good


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 7, 2009)

proside said:


> Your mad jealous and hate on a player because the media hypes him up?
> 
> The only reason UGA fans came to the Ga vs Fla game this year was to see Tebow



How did you like the boy beatings issued by Alabama 

I bet that crow tasted pretty bad. 

Too bad it finally had to come to an end. 

Next year should be very interesting.  

We will see how just how much the Gators got.


----------



## proside (Dec 7, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> How did you like the boy beatings issued by Alabama
> 
> I bet that crow tasted pretty bad.
> 
> ...



I dont eat crow

Actually picked bama to win

Why should next year be interesting?

UGA has lost 15 out of the last 17 years  against Fla with out Tebow being our QB!

Now speaking of eating crow?

Mr. I cant wait till next year!

I bet yours taste pretty bad every year!

BTW   you guys hired a coach for all them all americans you got up in Athens?


----------



## Tailstalker (Dec 7, 2009)

It takes a real man to not worry about showing his emotions on national TV. The true passion that guy has for his team is just unheralded and the reason the Gators had the great run they have had. I for one would take him over any redneck jumping up and down because he just got his butt handed to him because he thinks it is the manly thing to do.The Gators will be back without Tebow, you can count on that.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 7, 2009)

proside said:


> I dont eat crow
> 
> Actually picked bama to win
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440996&highlight=

My quote: "Better laugh while you can now because come December I believe Alabama is gonna issue some "boy beatings" to Florida in the SEC championship!!!

RTR "

Your Quote: "Thats what you experts been telling us the last 20 games!"

So you changed teams since the SC game? 

And if not, you picked Alabama over your own Team? 

What kind of Gator are you? 

I hope this jogs your memory. 

So how about that crow?


----------



## proside (Dec 8, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440996&highlight=
> 
> My quote: "Better laugh while you can now because come December I believe Alabama is gonna issue some "boy beatings" to Florida in the SEC championship!!!
> 
> ...



I am the type of Gator fan that is realistic about their team!


Not like the UGA kind running around saying they have the best atheletes in the country and would win every game if they only had a coach that could coach them!

Here is what I said.....


Copied and pasted the quote and the shortcut for ya

I would love for the Gators to win

But .....

Being truthful, I think Bama is a better all around team than Fla.

It will take our best game of the season to win it! 
__________________
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=451678


Would you like a little Hot Sauce on your crow?


Do you feel like someone just slapped the taste out of ya mouth?


Your a sad fan to have to jump on another teams jock because they beat a team that owned your team last 19 years!

Oh and if this was one of them ultimate fightsop2:

Ref would have to stop it!

Cause you just got KNOCKED OUT!


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

op2:


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Let me pose it this way: let's say I try VERY hard to get a promotion at work, I take extra training, I study after work and I attempt to the best of my ability to apply that new knowledge in the work place. Some time passes and a promotion opportunity comes up at work but they give the promotion to another employee who beat me out. Upon hearing about losing the chance at this promotion I (a man) break down in the middle of the office and start crying like a little girl. So applying the logic of the Tebow  defenders on this thread I would be acting like a man if I did that. Tebows crying is an indication of only one thing and that is even though he is a good football player he is a poor loser and a spoiled brat.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

proside said:


> Not like the UGA kind running around saying they have the best atheletes in the country and would win every game if they only had a coach that could coach them!



who said that uga has the best athletes in the country?     uga certainly gets some top caliber players, but i think most would agree that schools like southern cal, texas and florida have some of the best athletes, along with bama, lsu and others.  uga is in the mix when talking about having some great players, but i don't think anyone has said that our players are the best in the country.  we get our share of great players, such as aj green, stafford, moreno among others, but across the board, there are certainly other teams that have a more evenly distributed group of high caliber players.  the great teams have depth and we have struggled a bit in that department at times.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2009)

the bama fla game is on again this morning on direct tv channel 613 at 9 am


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 8, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Let me pose it this way: let's say I try VERY hard to get a promotion at work, I take extra training, I study after work and I attempt to the best of my ability to apply that new knowledge in the work place. Some time passes and a promotion opportunity comes up at work but they give the promotion to another employee who beat me out. Upon hearing about losing the chance at this promotion I (a man) break down in the middle of the office and start crying like a little girl. So applying the logic of the Tebow  defenders on this thread I would be acting like a man if I did that. Tebows crying is an indication of only one thing and that is even though he is a good football player he is a poor loser and a spoiled brat.



Well let's go inside for a breakdown of your scenario Woodsman:

Let's see, you missed out on moving from burger builder to taking orders at the local fast food joint.    

Tebow on the other hand was part of a Gator team that got whipped by a great football team in front of millions, which included his parents and lots of folks who seem to think he is some kind of miracle worker who could single handedly whip the Tide.  In the process he killed any outside chance at the Heisman this year, no hope of another BCS Championship, let down the Gator Nation (in his mind I'm sure), his team mates, coaching staff, etc.

Yep, I'd say your scenario pretty much nailed it! 

P.S.  If you respond to this post you'll answer another question of mine as well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Tebow on the other hand was part of a Gator team that got whipped by a great football team in front of millions, which included his parents and lots of folks who seem to think he is some kind of miracle worker who could single handedly whip the Tide.  In the process he killed any outside chance at the Heisman this year, no hope of another BCS Championship, let down the Gator Nation (in his mind I'm sure), his team mates, coaching staff, etc.



so are you saying that unselfish tebow was upset because he will not be given an "individual" award?


----------



## Rem 742 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll take Tebow, Herschel and Bo as my all-time backfield. Go Tebow!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 8, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> so are you saying that unselfish tebow was upset because he will not be given an "individual" award?



I never said he was unselfish?  Please go find that statement and quote it here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> "Whatever", now that is a good comeback.  I never said I was above anything, you seem to be good at telling me what I really mean and for that I thank you.
> 
> I'm not "above" anything, I never played a down of football after Pee Wee's in PW.  I did play college baseball, competed in 40 some odd triathlons, SWAT competitions, carried a 4 handicap in golf, etc, so I do understand competition.  I just never got big into football, probably cause I'm a sissy, hence the "I don't give a rat's butt if they ever tee it up again".
> 
> P.S.  This ain't a football forum, it is a sports forum and with your permission I'll hang around a bit longer.



 If you think whatever is not a good response, maybe you should consider that your post didn't merit a good response.

Up to you.  I really don't care if you stay or go and I wasn't suggesting that you needed my persmission.  You sure are a passive aggressive little dude.  And for the record, this may be a sports forum in name, but if you do hang around a while, you wuill see that it is in fact a football forum.  No other sport gets talked about 365 days a year around here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

proside said:


> I see UGA fans act worse when you criticize a drunk UGA player for beating up his girlfriend and stalking her!



Not sure who you are talking about Jim.  I didn't see that but I can tell you that I never said anything like that.  I stayed out of that thread for two reasons.  The first was due to who started it.  I didn't even have to open it to know what kind of garbage I would find there.  The second reason is, I'm not about to defend the idiocy that Robinson displayed.  He needs a piece of angle iron up side his head and to be told to go his way and sin no more unless he wants much worse if you ask me.  So I never defended him and never would.

For the life of me I can not understand why you honestly believe that Willie Martinez was a very good coach who got the shaft because he had horrible players.  That makes absolutely no sense no matter how I think about it.

We shall see very soon if the rumors that I'm hearing are correct.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I never said he was unselfish?  Please go find that statement and quote it here.



please go find that qoute where i said you did.   i was just pointing out, as you did earlier, that most tebow lover's think he can do no wrong.  you said it yourself, that many think he is a miracle worker.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 8, 2009)

Matthew6 said:


> the bama fla game is on again this morning on direct tv channel 613 at 9 am



I'll take UF............+20


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Tebow on the other hand was part of a Gator team that got whipped by a great football team in front of millions, which included his parents and lots of folks who seem to think he is some kind of miracle worker who could single handedly whip the Tide.  In the process he killed any outside chance at the Heisman this year, no hope of another BCS Championship, let down the Gator Nation (in his mind I'm sure), his team mates, coaching staff, etc.



You pretty much summerized what happened, poor Tebow. Oh and glad I could answer your other question.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 8, 2009)

proside said:


> I am the type of Gator fan that is realistic about their team!
> 
> 
> Not like the UGA kind running around saying they have the best atheletes in the country and would win every game if they only had a coach that could coach them!
> ...





So you claim by referencing an obscure post of which I played no part on the morning of the alleged “boy beatings” where you came to your senses and admitted that you thought  Alabama had the better team…because of that post now I’m the one that is eating crow???

And if this were an UFM that I would have been knocked out by your pseudo-witty retort? 

I can see that you must suffer from ADD and possible some other form of denial syndrome, but the facts are that you are the one that said “so you experts have been saying this for the last 20 games” as a response to my comment about Alabama giving the “beat down” to Florida on December 5th. 

I understand that you are still recovering and sore, but the fact shall remain that you have consumed a big ole portion of CROW and that is just the simple fact. I hate it for you, but you might as well “Man up” and eat that crow with some dignity instead of trying to zigzag around the facts like some form of online Dion Sanders.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> I hate it for you, but you might as well “Man up” and eat that crow with some dignity instead of trying to zigzag around the facts like some form of online Dion Sanders.



That's him!

God bless.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 8, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> You pretty much summerized what happened, poor Tebow. Oh and glad I could answer your other question.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you think whatever is not a good response, maybe you should consider that your post didn't merit a good response.
> 
> Up to you.  I really don't care if you stay or go and I wasn't suggesting that you needed my persmission.  You sure are a passive aggressive little dude.  And for the record, this may be a sports forum in name, but if you do hang around a while, you wuill see that it is in fact a football forum.  No other sport gets talked about 365 days a year around here.





rex upshaw said:


> please go find that qoute where i said you did.   i was just pointing out, as you did earlier, that most tebow lover's think he can do no wrong.  you said it yourself, that many think he is a miracle worker.



I went back and re-read all of our posts and I now agree, y'all are right and I'm wrong.  There better?


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> So you claim by referencing an obscure post of which I played no part on the morning of the alleged “boy beatings” where you came to your senses and admitted that you thought  Alabama had the better team…because of that post now I’m the one that is eating crow???
> 
> And if this were an UFM that I would have been knocked out by your pseudo-witty retort?
> 
> ...



For what it is worth. I am friends with Proside, and since around week 5, he has said to me that he thought that BAMA had the best team in the Country. He also was worried going into the Champ Game. I do not look at all of his post on here so I do not know what he was saying on here about the match up.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> For what it is worth. I am friends with Proside, and since around week 5, he has said to me that he thought that BAMA had the best team in the Country. He also was worried going into the Champ Game. I do not look at all of his post on here so I do not know what he was saying on here about the match up.



Sorry, I'll try not to hold that against you...

But the issue that we are going back and forth on began with the Florida versus South Carolina game in which I was pulling for South Carolina. I had made several posts in hopes that South Carolina could pull off the upset.

Proside posted a comment to my comments and I responded back telling him that Alabama was going to issue some "boy beatings" against Florida in the SEC championship. He replied that "you experts have been telling us that for the last 20 games".

That is the only back and forth that we had on this subject since that time and I was not aware that he had "given up" on Florida's chances to beat Alabama and had thrown up the "white flag of surrender" before the game had begun.

I just brought it to his attention about what had transpired in the Alabama beat down of Florida and he has begun his own version of a defensive attack.  instead of just saying "yeah, we lost....you were right about Alabama".

I think that pretty much sums it up...


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 8, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> I went back and re-read all of our posts and I now agree, y'all are right and I'm wrong.  There better?



You're assuming that we care there mr. mod guy.


----------



## proside (Dec 8, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not sure who you are talking about Jim.  I didn't see that but I can tell you that I never said anything like that.  I stayed out of that thread for two reasons.  The first was due to who started it.  I didn't even have to open it to know what kind of garbage I would find there.  The second reason is, I'm not about to defend the idiocy that Robinson displayed.  He needs a piece of angle iron up side his head and to be told to go his way and sin no more unless he wants much worse if you ask me.  So I never defended him and never would.
> 
> For the life of me I can not understand why you honestly believe that Willie Martinez was a very good coach who got the shaft because he had horrible players.  That makes absolutely no sense no matter how I think about it.
> 
> We shall see very soon if the rumors that I'm hearing are correct.



I dont think willie is all that great!

But at the same time I dont think the UGA players that are on this team are all that great either!



BubbaGanoosh said:


> I understand that you are still recovering and sore, but the fact shall remain that you have consumed a big ole portion of CROW and that is just the simple fact. I hate it for you, but you might as well “Man up” and eat that crow with some dignity instead of trying to zigzag around the facts like some form of online Dion Sanders.



I did not play in the game

I sat in the suite and drank beer

You keep talking about eating crow

I said before the game  as a matter of fact weeks before the game I thought Bama was better than Fla

You just like others are mad that us Fla fans are handling the loss with class!

What is Fla record over the last 2 years? 25-2?

We hear week in and week out that Tebow sux and we are going to lose

We lost to a better team plain and simple!



topcat said:


> That's him!
> 
> God bless.



Funny how you stayed away all season while your vols stunk it up and now your back  after your season is over



BubbaGanoosh said:


> Sorry, I'll try not to hold that against you...
> 
> But the issue that we are going back and forth on began with the Florida versus South Carolina game in which I was pulling for South Carolina. I had made several posts in hopes that South Carolina could pull off the upset.
> 
> ...



You admitted it right there

You were rooting for SC against Fla and while they lost you were telling me that Bama was going to beat us!

You proved my point

You root and claim every team that plays Fla is going to beat us!

You keep rolling the dice long enough you will have to roll a 7 or an 11!


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 8, 2009)

proside said:


> Funny how you stayed away all season while your vols stunk it up and now your back  after your season is over



Atleast the Vols showed up and played Bama. Gators showed up in the dome and left a foul odor themselves.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Atleast the Vols showed up and played Bama.




Still saddled up and riding that moral victory I see Your Vols will have their chance in the Ga Dome in a few weeks Lone Ranger


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> Still saddled up and riding that moral victory I see Your Vols will have their chance in the Ga Dome in a few weeks Lone Ranger



No different than bama fans riding their undefeated regulars season last year or the gators riding their season this year. Moral victories for ALL!!!


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> No different than bama fans riding their undefeated regulars season last your or the gators riding their season this year. Moral victories for ALL!!!



I cannot speak for the Gators, but I would much rather ride 2 undefeated regular seasons than ride the seasons your Vols have had the past 2 yearsand if you say you would rather have the last 2 seasons you have had rather than 2 undefeated regular seasons........well you would just confirm what I have thought all along

Good luck with your Bowl. IMO, your Vols made out like bandits this Bowl season. Playing VA Tech with everything to gain and nothing to lose. By winning you all look great, and by losing......well you were supposed to.

You may want to go powder up so you don't get saddle soars while riding your moral victories. To bad moral victories do not count, or your Vols would be in Pasadena


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

op2:op2:op2:


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

20 bucks says accubs reply consist of some worthless stats


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> I cannot speak for the Gators, but I would much rather ride 2 undefeated regular seasons than ride the seasons your Vols have had the past 2 yearsand if you say you would rather have the last 2 seasons you have had rather than 2 undefeated regular seasons........well you would just confirm what I have thought all along
> 
> Good luck with your Bowl. IMO, your Vols made out like bandits this Bowl season. Playing VA Tech with everything to gain and nothing to lose. By winning you all look great, and by losing......well you were supposed to.
> 
> You may want to go powder up so you don't get saddle soars while riding your moral victories. To bad moral victories do not count, or your Vols would be in Pasadena



I really don't know what I said the get you in this conversation, but proside said something I couldn't let slide. You guys just keep talking how bad Tennessee is, I think it funny. Afterall Tennessee was on Bama and Florida's schedule this year, but hey atleast they both (ranked No.1 in the country) blowed Tennessee out.


----------



## kevina (Dec 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I really don't know what I said the get you in this conversation, but proside said something I couldn't let slide. You guys just keep talking how bad Tennessee is, I think it funny. Afterall Tennessee was on Bama and Florida's schedule this year, but hey atleast they both (ranked No.1 in the country) blowed Tennessee out.



You got a link on that



You did nothing to bring me into the conversation, but you said something I could not let slide. I have not read anywhere in this thread the mention of how bad the viles are some one is a bit paranoid I see. Just because everyone is coming for your coaches, does not mean everyone on here is coming after you.

Just think if your Vols would have blown out everyone like Bama and the Gators did to your Vols, you would be on here riding an undefeated season thus far and I bet it would feel better than riding those moral victories


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 8, 2009)

pass the pellets, I mean corn, this is getting really good. Its like taking money from the unexpected in front of the convenience store at 2:30am...


----------



## Hoyt (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing wrong with crying..one of my good friends growing up was a cry baby


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 8, 2009)

fairhope said:


> pass the pellets, I mean corn, this is getting really good. Its like taking money from the unexpected in front of the convenience store at 2:30am...



bum bum pish


----------



## proside (Dec 8, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Atleast the Vols showed up and played Bama. Gators showed up in the dome and left a foul odor themselves.



We did not stink it up!

We got beat up!





AccUbonD said:


> I really don't know what I said the get you in this conversation, but proside said something I couldn't let slide. You guys just keep talking how bad Tennessee is, I think it funny. Afterall Tennessee was on Bama and Florida's schedule this year, but hey atleast they both (ranked No.1 in the country) blowed Tennessee out.



When you get beat you get beat

UT dont get play in the sugar bowl just because they lost by1 point to Bama

If you lost by 1 or by 30 it is still a Loss in the the REAL peoples world!

You keep telling  us how good UT is:

But I dont see UT playing in the SEECG or the BCSNCG




			
				fairhope said:
			
		

> pass the pellets, I mean corn, this is getting really good. Its like taking money from the unexpected in front of the convenience store at 2:30am...



If i was Fred Sanfordop2:

I would call him a BIG DUMMY


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2009)

> If you lost by 1 or by 30 it is still a Loss in the the REAL peoples world!


 Some folks don't live in "REAL people's world". 

I'm just wondering how a moral victory is recorded on the stat sheet.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're assuming that we care there mr. mod guy.



Oh it is obvious you care, 'least your post count would indicate such.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Oh it is obvious you care, 'least your post count would indicate such.



South Ga Dawg is the most "caring" poster in the forum


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Oh it is obvious you care, 'least your post count would indicate such.



You're matching me post for post on this.  Just saying.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> South Ga Dawg is the most "caring" poster in the forum



So you know everybody on this forum.  More blanket statements from the resident pseudointellectual in chief.  

You must care yourself.  You respond to my every post.  Pretty easy to control.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 9, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're matching me post for post on this.  Just saying.


Touche'! 




Dang, I did it again..............


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 9, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Touche'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys are a hoot


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 9, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> you guys are a hoot



If you think about it none of this stuff is all that important.  We got people overseas dodging bullets so we can fuss about a QB shedding a tear or twenty...................thousand. 

It's all good on this end.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 9, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> If you think about it none of this stuff is all that important.  We got people overseas dodging bullets so we can fuss about a QB shedding a tear or twenty...................thousand.
> 
> It's all good on this end.



I agree with that statement 100%.  This is a fun forum but is any of this stuff really important? Not when you step back from it.


----------

